# Airports and Weapons.



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

From this article:



> Some passengers still haven't gotten the word about what they can and can't take on airplanes. Seized at airports during the American Thanksgiving holiday crush: 15,982 pocket knives, 98 boxcutters, six guns and a brick.



Sheesh!


----------



## Elfan (Dec 4, 2002)

My history teacher tried to take a giant cast iron hook on a plain... that made for a funny story :-D

Another history teacher tried to take a machete on a plain, but that was a while ago.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2002)

If they haven't learned by now they shouldn't take any of those type of things on a plane!!!


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 5, 2002)

Just to give a tiny bit of credit to the pocket knife people sometimes you forget you have something if you always keep it in a purse or a back pack or something. I've had a couple things seized in the last 2 years that I just totally forgot I had. Scissors, a tiny little screw driver. . . .   and I almost forgot a little pocket knife I carry. I had check my bags and had to run back to the counter and ask the lady to put it in one of the side pockets of my checked baggage. 

But bigger things should be obvious. Come-on people, a brick?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2002)

I can imagine forgetting an "always with you" item.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2002)

My Last trip through the Detroit Security which was the second day of the Federal Inspectors, went like a charm.

I was waiting in line for about 15-20 minutes. Everyone was working hard to get people through as fast as possible. Except this one line. No one was going though this line. So when I got closer, being bored and the normal extrovert I started a conversation. "So, you are to good at your job, that no one want to get in your line?" The security guard replied with a nice smile, " You do not want to be in this line." Then this not so looking security guard snapped the rubber gloves she was wearing.

I should have just turned away at that point, yet I replied, "Why would I want not to be in your line?. He, The first security guard, replied that. "This line is a special line that the airlines randomly and not so randomly would put passengers through. Meaning that if you were the lucky number you wet through, or if you fit the profile, you might end up here as well." At that point he asked to see my ticket. I smiled and provided my ticket and passport. IT was a domestic flight, yet I fly with my passport, it
helps me to avoid problems, if I can keep my mouth shut. The security guard said I was not a randomly picked person by the computer and that if the security guard directing people to which line chose to send me to him is the only way I would go through his line. I thanked him and smiled and said nothing else.

When I got to the head of the line there was a sudden back up, so we waited a few minutes, and then I was directed to a normal line. 

I pulled out my Lap top, put it in a separate box (* Required *)
I then put the laptop back and my gloves and glasses in another box, with the contents of my pockets, wallet, palm pilot keys, etc. I filled a third box and then my jacket in the fourth box. 

I thought I was doing well here. I planned for this. I turned to go through the metal detector. The young lady ( security Guard ) smiled and said, would you please take off your shoes. Before I could reply the guys behind me, already pissed at me using all the boxes and taking the minute to empty out everything said, "Shoes????? why Shoes?" the nice young lady replied no problem sir, just that you may end up over there with them. I was already slipping off my shoes end put them on top of my jacket.


So my recommendation, think first and take as little as possible to the airport. Also smile and do not Joke around. Answer Yes and No and be polite.


My other recommendations are never say, " Hey that is the Gas Chromatograph EJ 7502. Those work real well to detect chemicals"
(* Note: I had used the same model years before in college, but the price had dropped enough to now be state of the art security equipment. *) Knowing the security system scares them. IF you know just smile to yourself, and say nothing.

Also, thing not to pack in a carry on bag.

One Alarm Clock
One Hair Dryer
One Shaving Kit containing safety razors blade heads
One Pine Cone from a Red Wood or similar size.

Why you might ask? Through the X-ray machine the clock is the timing device and the hair dryer is a nice power coil, shaving kit is the shrapnel and the pine cone is the grenade. You would not believe the problems this causes with security.  


Pay attention and plan ahead and consider everything you take on your person or carry on. It will save you time and less hassles.

Rich


----------



## Brother John (Dec 5, 2002)

My good friend found out that he can't take his 'Kubotan' on a plane.
Odd huh?
Could you see a terrorist getting up infront of a plane and holding up a Kubotan threateningly and telling everyone to 'stay calm, and nobody gets hurt'. 
 
Your Brother (Kubotan and all)
John


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I can imagine forgetting an "always with you" item. *



I dont know about you but I always carry a brick!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Elfan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *My good friend found out that he can't take his 'Kubotan' on a plane.
> Odd huh?
> ...



Can't bring a wooden key chain?  What next, no keys?


----------



## Shodan (Oct 21, 2003)

It's interesting what they are stopping people for now.......my Mom just got home from a trip to Missouri and she said at BOTH security points (going and coming back) they made her take off her shoes...not just her though....it was everyone that had to do that- so it wasn't random anymore.  I just wonder how much more tight security will get and how much delay it is going to cause........not that I mind the delay for security reasons.

  Last time I flew, I was pregnant and with my husband.......we were singled out as the ones to be searched (I guess my belly looked suspicious) along with a middle-aged man with a Bible in his hand, a business lady and a really old lady.  Boy were we a dangerous bunch!!  I just had to think though- they must be picking out the ones that look least dangerous or something.........I could have picked a more dangerous looking crowd from the options available!!  I guess the dangerous looking ones aren't the key though....

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll be flying again soon--I wonder how it'll be?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'll be flying again soon--I wonder how it'll be? *



I should be flying as well and expect the same for me.

Sir, please step over here and . . .


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2003)

As I read the posts on the topic my mind went to thinking that the Terrorists have in some respects won. The extreme paranoia of even the simplest items carried on board being construded as potential weaponry has made the idea of TERROR an everyday event. 

I haven't flown for quite a while but the last time was years before 9/11 and it was a simple thing to go through the security point by emptying pockets and walking through the metal detector and collecting your stuff at the far end and going to the terminal. 

I get a mental picture of hidden cells simply driving by the airport knowing the security measures going on inside and laughing their asses off at our extreme paranoia.  Psychologically...they won the battle. 

I couldn't help but grin at Rich Parson's account of the not so looking security guard snapping the rubber gloves she was wearing. The mental picture...ohh the mental picture. Like a bad punchline in a bad comedy. 

Makes me wonder...is that what we've been reduced to? 
:shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 21, 2003)

About 9 years ago, I went to an International Airport wearing biker boots with chains on them.  I remembered to leave my multipliers in the car, but forgot to take the chains off my boots.  I was waved on through.  Pretty sure that wouldn't happen these days.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I should be flying as well and expect the same for me.
> 
> Sir, please step over here and . . .  *



Mr. Parsons _is_ a weapon! They may not let him fly at all.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *As I read the posts on the topic my mind went to thinking that the Terrorists have in some respects won. The extreme paranoia of even the simplest items carried on board being construded as potential weaponry has made the idea of TERROR an everyday event.  *



This was an explicit part of their goal--us living in fear, and the attendant drain on resources and the economy.

The attack was made on people and buildings but it was intended to strike the economy and our vision of the world.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Mr. Parsons is a weapon! They may not let him fly at all. *



Yes this is true, I would get inspected even before 9/11.

Yet, I carry two pens in my pocket for work all the time, one red and the other black. Black for notes, and Red for Red lines and mark ups. This with a carry on PC/Laptop shows me to be a big time geek, and they allow me online after x-ray and hand scan, or even Gas Chromatigraph.

I also now flirt with the female stewardesses, much more then before, since AMerican SIngle MAles are notorious for being rude cads, if you are a polite business man then you come under further investigation.

Just a little note, do not travel in martial art logo clothing, this scares people.  Swords and fists and such attract attention.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> Just a little note, do not travel in martial art logo clothing, this scares people.  Swords and fists and such attract attention.
> 
> :asian: *



So the FCS Kali shirts featuring a fighter holding knife and kerambit would probably not go over well?  

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *So the FCS Kali shirts featuring a fighter holding knife and kerambit would probably not go over well?
> 
> Cthulhu *



I was wearing a WMAA polo back from Japan and the sword in teh emblem caused me lots of problems. I had the attention of everyone including the stewardess for a good 5 minutes, while I answered her questions, and said certain words for her. All done naturally of course :shrug: .

WHen you wear the shirt, wear the boots and the chains also.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 22, 2003)

I think we need to devise a new method for security in air travel. The sad fact is that even with all the money the gov. and the airlines have spent on new security measures, and all the freedoms and conviences we have sacrificed, a motivated individual with common sense can still get dangerous items onto an airliner and in hand. Look at the student who did it six times, and then had to call the Homeland Security guys to tell them he did it, because they could only find two. We need to change mentality not method.


----------



## someguy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think the simple solutino is to have every one know martial arts.  I'm kind of serious.  Think about it then one person could be like I have a box cutter.  Then every one could well kick the you know out of him/her.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 22, 2003)

> I think the simple solutino is to have every one know martial arts. I'm kind of serious. Think about it then one person could be like I have a box cutter. Then every one could well kick the you know out of him/her.


 That goes along the same lines as "everyone should be required to carry a gun".  That idea scares the hell out of me with some of the folks I've met.  I agree that it would be a psychological deterrent but then if every one knows it then the guy with the box cutter would know it as well, right?

The kid that put the box cutters on the airlines e-mailed the air line on several occasions to tell them what he had done and there was no response for quirte some time from them.


----------

